# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  هل يعذر مجرمو الحرب بجهلهم للقانون الجنائي الدولي؟

## أم خطاب

يعذر مجرمو الحرب بجهلهم للقانون الجنائي الدولي؟ 
22/11/2008





هل يعذر مجرمو الحرب بجهلهم للقانون الجنائي الدولي؟
محمد بوبوش:باحث في العلاقات الدولية و القانون الدولي-جامعة محمد الخامس-الرباط
لا يكفي العنصر المادي (السلوك الإجرامي) وحده لتحقيق الجريمة في التشريعات الجنائية المعاصرة، بل لابد من توافر علاقة سببية بين إرادة الجاني والتصرف الذي أتاه؛ أي لابد من أن ينسب الفعل إلى خطأ الجاني، والإنسان يعاقب لأنه مسؤول أدبيا عن أفعاله التي أتاها بإرادته، وإرادته الآثمة هي التي يعول عليها في إسناد التصرفات الجرمية إليه وعقابه عنها، ولا تكون الإرادة آثمة إلا إذا كانت مدركة ومختارة، والعنصر المعنوي للجريمة الدولية كما هو في جرائم القانون العام أساسه الإثم (أو الخطأ بمعناه الواسع)، والخطأ تبعا لجسامته له صورتان: العمد والإهمال، أو القصد الجنائي، والخطأ (بمفهومه الضيق)، ومعلوم أن القانون الدولي الجنائي يعاقب على الجرائم المرتكبة بإهمال، حيث أجمع القضاء الدولي والوطني على وجوب معاقبة الرئيس الأعلى عن الجرائم التي يرتكبها مرؤوسوه في حالة امتناعه بإهمال عن منعهم من ارتكابها. أما بشأن القصد الجنائي فيعرف بأنه "إحاطة الجاني بكل العناصر المكونة للواقع الإجرامية مع إرادة تحقيقها، مما يترتب على ذلك منطقيا انتفاء القصد الجنائي عند انتفاء أحد العنصرين، وهذا ما يحذو بنا إلى التطرق إلى تأثير الجهل بالقانون والغلط بالوقائع كمظهرين لعدم الإحاطة بعناصر الواقعة الإجرامية. أولا: الجهل بالقانون جوهر القصد الجنائي إرادة مخالفة القانون، ولا يمكن افتراض هذه الإرادة دون افتراض العلم بالقانون علما دقيقا، فالجهل بالقانون يكون الهدف منه هو التخلص من أحكامه بحجة عدم العلم به. إلا أن هناك قاعدة عامة في التشريعات الجنائية الحديثة تقضي بأن "الجهل بالقانون لا يعتبر عذرا". هذه القاعدة مبناها "افتراض العلم بالقانون" على اعتبار أن المشرع بذل كل ما في وسعه لإمكان العلم به عن طريق نشره بالجريدة الرسمية، فالعلم به أمر ممكن وافتراض العلم به أمر منطقي نتيجة لذلك.
وعن إمكانية تطبيق القاعدة المتقدمة في مجال القانون الدولي من عدمه، حصل نقاش فقهي بين مؤيد ومعارض. إن واقع القانون الدولي وطبيعة قواعده تدعم وجهة نظر الذين أنكروا تطبيق تلك القاعدة في نطاقه؛ إذ أن تطبيق القاعدة المتقدمة في مجال القانون الوطني تجد لها ما يبررها وفق ما أسلفنا، إضافة إلى أن القانون الجنائي، يحكم تصرفات الفرد من مجتمعه، ما هو محظور إتيانه وما هو مباح، فالعلم بالنصوص الجنائية قد يدخل ضمن علمه بالضوابط الاجتماعية التي تحكم نشاطه، والحال على حكمه في مواجهة القانون الدولي يشكل أمرا استثنائيا، وإلى ذلك تشير تقارير "لجنة الأمم المتحدة لجرائم الحرب"، حيث ورد في أحد تقاريرها إشارة إلى أن "فقهاء القانون غالبا ما عارضوا تطبيق قاعدة الجهل بالقانون لا يعتبر عذرا في نطاق القانون الدولي بصورتها المطلقة" "لكون الفاعل لا يحسب حسابا للإلمام بقواعد القانون الدولي كما هو الحال عليه في قانونه الوطني الذي يكون على مساس دائم به من خلال تجاربه". فكل شخص لابد من أن يحيط علما أو يكون في وضع يمكنه من الإحاطة بما تحرمه القوانين الوطنية، لكن هل من المعقول أن نفترض علم الجندي البسيط بكل الأفعال المحرمة طبقا للقانون الدولي! ؟. وثمة أمر تجدر الإشارة إليه وهو أن الجزء الأكبر من قواعد قوانين الحرب صيغت في اتفاقيات لاهاي سنة 1907 التي أخضعت العمليات الحربية إلى "ما تفرضه قوانين الإنسانية ومقتضيات الضمير العام". وكانت توفيقا لوجهات نظر متباينة،وهذا أمر فطن إليه القضاء في أحكام كثيرة حددت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، فقد أشارت المحكمة العسكرية الدولية في نورمبرج (29 يوليو 1948) إلى ذلك بقضائها في قضية I G. Farben حيث ورد فيه: "يجب الاعتراف بأن الجانب الأكبر من قوانين وعادات الحرب يكتنفها الغموض.. فالتقدم التكنولوجي في مجال التسليح والتقنيات المستخدمة في الحرب يمكن أن يؤدي إلى هجر بعض قواعد أنظمة لاهاي المتعلقة بالتصرفات العدوانية والتصرفات الحربية المشروعة وجعلها غير قابلة للتطبيق". كما أشارت إحدى محاكم الاحتلال في قضية (Plick) إلى أن التطورات التكنولوجية منذ سنة 1907 "جعلت من الضروري تكييف التصرف المدعى عليهم بعلاقته بظروف وأوضاع بيئتهم، فالجرم أو نطاقه يجب أن لا يحدد بشكل نظري بل يجب أن تؤخذ المعايير العملية بنظر الاعتبار والتي تبدو معقولة". وبالمقابل، يمكن أن تخضع قواعد القانون الدولي لعملية التغيير طبقا لتغير الوقائع التي تحكمها، الأمر الذي يفضي إلى نشوء قواعد قانونية جديدة تنسخ القواعد السابقة.
وهذا ما نوهت عنه المحكمة العسكرية في نورمبرج بقضائها في قضية " فاربن IG. Farben " الذي ورد فيه "أن الأعراف والعادات بصفتها كمصدر لقانون الدولي يمكن أن تتغير وأن تنشأ عادات جديدة تجد لها قبولا عاما في ضمير الأمم المتحدة، هذا القبول كفيل بتغيير المحتوى الموضوعي لبعض المبادئ المتفق عليها"، تلك الاعتبارات تجعل من العقوبة بمكان افتراض العلم بالقانون الدولي بمواجهة كل فرد وفي كل الظروف. فتطبيق قاعدة "الجهل بالقانون لا يعتبر عذرا" في القانون الدولي بشكل مطلق أمر يتنافى مع طبيعة قواعده، لذلك نجد أغلب المحاكمات التي دارت بعد الحرب العالمية بخصوص مجرمي الحرب اعتبرت الجهل بالقانون الدولي عذرا نافيا للعنصر المعنوي، وبالتالي للمسؤولية الجنائية، ويمكن أن نقتبس المقطع التالي من حيثيات حكم المحكمة العسكرية الدولية لنورمبرج في قضية Haigh Command trial " لا يمكن إدانة القادة العسكريين في ميدان القتال بتهمة الاشتراك الجنائي – طبقا للقانون الدولي- في الأوامر الصادرة من جهات عليا، فيما إذا كان طابعها الإجرامي غير واضح وفيما إذا كان ليس بوسعهم إدراك ذلك؛ فالقائد العسكري لا يمكنه في ظل ظروف معينة أن يتاح له إمكانية تمييز مشروعية الأمر من عدمه، ويحق له في هذه الحالة أن يعتبر مشروعيتها أمرا مفروغا منه. إذ لا يمكن والحال هذه مسائلته جنائيا عن مجرد الخطأ في تقدير مسائل قانونية محل جدال وخلاف". لذلك فالجهل في القانون الدولي يعتبر "طبقا لظروف معينة" عذرا نافيا للعنصر المعنوي في الجريمة الدولية وبالتالي للمسؤولية الجنائية عنها.
ثانيا: الغلط في الواقع الغلط في الواقع هو الآخر ينفي القصد الجنائي، إذا كان منصبا على أحد العناصر الأساسية للواقعة الإجرامية، وقد اعتبر القضاء الوطني - في المحاكمات التي جرت لمجرمي الحرب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية- الغلط في الواقع عذرا نافيا للإسناد المعنوي للجريمة. فعلى سبيل المثال خاطب ممثل الإدعاء العام إحدى المحاكم العسكرية البريطانية في هامبورغ المنعقدة بين 23- 29 كانون الثاني/ يناير سنة 1948 للنظر في قضية Carl Rath and R. Thiel، قائلا "أن هناك دفاعا جيدا عن تهمة تنفيذ الإعدام غير القانوني بأحد مواطني (لوكسمبوع)، إذا ثبت أن المتهم كان يعتقد (بحسن نية) أنه يشترك في تنفيذ حكم قانوني بالإعدام كان قد صدر على أحد مجندي الجيش الألماني". وقد عالج ميثاق المحكمة الجنائية الدولية مسألتي الغلط في الوقائع والقانون (لم يستعمل مصطلح الجهل بالقانون)، إذ نصت الفقرة الأولى من المادة 32 منه على "أن الغلط في الوقائع لا يكون سببا لامتناع المسؤولية؛ إلا إذا نجم عن هذا الغلط انتفاء الركن المعنوي للجريمة محل الاتهام أو الملاحقة". أما فقرتها الثانية فقد عالجت مسألة الغلط الواقع في القانون فأوردت في شقها الأول أصلا عاما مؤداه أن الغلط في القانون من حيث ما إذا كان الفعل يشكل جريمة مما تختص به المحكمة لا يشكل سببا لامتناع المسؤولية الجنائية. أما شقها الثاني فأجازت أن يكون الغلط في القانون سببا لامتناع المسؤولية الجنائية إذا كان الغلط مما تضمنته المادة 33 من الميثاق، ومما يجدر ذكره أن المادة المذكورة تناولت أوامر الرؤساء ومقتضيات القانون، وجرى نصها على النحو التالي:
1- في حالة ارتكاب أي شخص لجريمة من الجرائم التي تدخل في اختصاص المحكمة، لا يعفى الشخص من المسؤولية الجنائية إذا كان ارتكابه لتلك الجريمة قد تم امتثالا لأمر حكومة أو رئيس، عسكريا أو مدنيا، عدا في الحالات التالية:
أ- إذا كان علم الشخص التزام قانوني بإطاعة أوامر الحكومة أو الرئيس المعني.
ب- إذا لم يكن الشخص على علم بأن الأمر غير مشروع.
ج- إذا لم تكن عدم مشروعية الأمر ظاهرة.
2- لأغراض هذه المادة، تكون عدم المشروعية ظاهرة في حالة أوامر ارتكاب جريمة الإبادة الجماعية أو الجرائم ضد الإنسانية. ومهما يكن من اختلاف فقهي،فإنه لا يجب التساهل مع مجرمي الحرب الذين يدعون عدم معرفتهم بأحكام القانون الدولي الإنساني،خصوصا أن التقدم التكنولوجي أتاح للجميع الاطلاع على مختلف فروع القانون الدولي.

محمد بوبوش
منقول as

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكوووووووووور على هذا المجهود  وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن كيف يمكن لنا لن نقرا اكثر عن القانون الجنائى الدولى لنتعرف على نشاته  وتطوره  وتعريفه واركانه وتطبيقاته 
ولك منى جزيل الشكروالاحترام

----------

